# Bottle Rocket Build



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

Yo everyone dont post much here, im a RM junkie but just wanted to show off my new ride... Here you go, love the thing so far...

Frame: 2006.5 Transition Bottlerocket Med, Kelly Green (one of a few).
Fork: Fox 36 Talas R
Rear Shock: Fox DHX Coil
Headset: E.13 reduction cups with fsa bearings
Bars: Diety Black w/ primo bmx end caps
Brakes: Saint Calipers & Levers 203mm Rotors 6 bolt
Grips: ODI Lock On Ruffians BMX flange
Shifter: Shimano XT Rapidfire (soon to be x.0)
Derailure: Shimano 105 Road (soon to be x.o)
Cassette: Shimano Ultegera Road
Seat: WTB Pure V
Seatpost: Thompson
Clamp: Salsa QR
Stem: Thompson X4
Cranks: Saint w/ 32 tooth Saint ring
Pedals: Tioga MX Sealed
Chain Guide: E.13 32 Special
Wheels: Azonic Outlaw F/R
F Tire: Kenda Nevegal 2.5
R Tire: Maxxis Minion 2.3 Sticky Rubber


























































































































































Action Pics will be coming up on my site in the next few days *www.williamkirk.com*


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

thats a sick build. I was looking at those bikes and thought I'd hate the green, but I really like the way that bike looks, congrats!


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

I thought i would hate the green as well until the shot from transition surfaced, it still doesnt come out that well in the pics...it is alot deeper.

Thanks for the props.


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey, I'm seriously considering this bike. What do you have to say? Care to post a review soon??


----------



## n8nate (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks great, congrats!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

-Nate


----------



## P-Funk (Jan 16, 2004)

That bike looks sweeeet! And nice build you put together. I'm digging those Saint cranks.


----------



## Phi.Design (Jun 30, 2006)

Sick ride....don't forget the chain! (or is it just a huckster!)


----------



## Anshwa (Oct 7, 2005)

That bike is just beautiful...


----------



## R1D3R (Jun 4, 2005)

WOW is all there is to say


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm totally diggin it! 

I'm actually ordering one as well, but I'm awaiting for the smalls to come back instock.. 

appx how much do you think the build weighs? I'm planning to use the bike to do some climbing as well.

Also what height are you and how does the Medium fit. I'm about 5'7" and wondering If I should just order the medium..


----------



## mtbzone (Jun 29, 2005)

Now go get it dirty!!!!!!


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

very sick...i love the green. post a review of it after you ride it, many people are dying to hear how it rides.


----------



## konarider (Dec 24, 2003)

*You are a lucky man!*

I've been trying to order one for a week now and there is no supply. I guess there is a major problem with rear shock supply. Oh well, hopefully I'l lget mine before I leave for Whistler...I'd hate to have to rent. Plus I need a Downieville ride in before the snow comes. I'm planning on the same build as yours cept in black. Make sure you post your post ride pics and your review on it!


----------



## paintballeerXC (Jun 9, 2005)

i stated to drool. how much for that sick bike


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

estimating retail on the bike to be right at 2,700...

i heart it...


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

How much for the frame??


----------



## zerossix (Jul 25, 2004)

wow man, that. is. a. good. looking. bike. way awesome build for sure and the color is totaly rad. congrats yo


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

clean, smooth build... looks like you missed one of the cable guides in one of the pics, near the shock, get any binding in that area that you notice??

smooth rig, the slopestyle steezy builds are where it's at right now no doubt! I too like the green, and you have some prime cut A1 parts spec there too. :thumbsup: throw on a green stitched shadow conspiracy saddle and you're golden!


----------



## standard235 (Jul 23, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> clean, smooth build... looks like you missed one of the cable guides in one of the pics, near the shock, get any binding in that area that you notice??
> 
> smooth rig, the slopestyle steezy builds are where it's at right now no doubt! I too like the green, and you have some prime cut A1 parts spec there too. :thumbsup: throw on a green stitched shadow conspiracy saddle and you're golden!


Probably for a front derailleur.


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

BikeSATORI said:


> clean, smooth build... looks like you missed one of the cable guides in one of the pics, near the shock, get any binding in that area that you notice??
> 
> smooth rig, the slopestyle steezy builds are where it's at right now no doubt! I too like the green, and you have some prime cut A1 parts spec there too. :thumbsup: throw on a green stitched shadow conspiracy saddle and you're golden!


I think that cable guide is supposed to be for a front derailleur.


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

BikeSATORI said:


> clean, smooth build... looks like you missed one of the cable guides in one of the pics, near the shock, get any binding in that area that you notice??
> 
> smooth rig, the slopestyle steezy builds are where it's at right now no doubt! I too like the green, and you have some prime cut A1 parts spec there too. :thumbsup: throw on a green stitched shadow conspiracy saddle and you're golden!


Thanks man, the shadow seats are alright, I run one on my DOC, but when they get wet they dont dry...This seat will get wet...

The frame comes in at around $1100


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

standard235 said:


> Hey, I'm seriously considering this bike. What do you have to say? Care to post a review soon??


sick build! Looking at getting something from those guys too...

here's a review from Brad

http://www.spudhucksters.com/review-bottlerocket.html


----------



## BikeSATORI (Mar 20, 2004)

XSL_WiLL said:


> I think that cable guide is supposed to be for a front derailleur.


yeah, could be, but why is there a zip-tie in it, and appears to be no cable? I'm referring to the seventh pic down I think... Looks like there could be a cable near it (or in it?), but might bind...

manhattanprjkt83 - yeah, I've got a shadow slim on my Rail too, never noticed a prob when wet though, guess I should check, haha.


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

Regarding the cable mystery, i ran both the derail and rear brake cable down the drive side of the head tube, i then ran the rear brake cable through the guides on the non drive side, and ran the rear derail cable down the front derailure cable halfway, i then moved it over to the rear der guides.

I did that so it would be tucked in and not hanging out up near the shock, looks clean if you ask me...


----------



## nano5467 (Jun 2, 2006)

DRIDE said:


> I'm totally diggin it!
> 
> I'm actually ordering one as well, but I'm awaiting for the smalls to come back instock..
> 
> ...


dude get a medium, my buddy that is 5'4 rides a small one and its pretty small on him. Im 5'8 and my knees almost hit the bars


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

nice ride,good choice on parts:thumbsup: :thumbsup: !


----------



## behubert (Apr 13, 2006)

I am curious on the weight of the build. I am debating between the SX Trail 2 and the BottleRocket, so I would like your impressions on the ride. You did a phenominal job on part selection, nice work.


----------



## DRIDE (Nov 13, 2005)

behubert said:


> I am curious on the weight of the build. I am debating between the SX Trail 2 and the BottleRocket, so I would like your impressions on the ride. You did a phenominal job on part selection, nice work.


I am curious about the weight as well..

per transitions site.. the frame is 8lbs w/out shock.. I think that would put it somewhere in the 9.5lb range with shock??


----------



## mack-a-nator (Apr 26, 2006)

damn
looks sooo sick


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

weight is right at 37 lbs.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

nice bars...


----------



## dirtyx (Jul 30, 2006)

i'm 5.9. should i order a medium or a large frame?
MY distributor in germany also can't supply the frame with the rear shock till october.
Can't wait so i just have to buy me a rear shock someplace else and order it without


----------



## jtd (Jan 12, 2004)

I am 5'-9" and I ride a small and think it fits me perfect for the type of bike it is. For reference the small frame feels just slightly smaller than a 17" Dirtbag.

It has to be one of the most fun bikes I have ridden in awhile. Definitely not for everyone, but works great for me.

Jake


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

very nice i love the gree, looks so cool


----------



## zhu (Sep 28, 2005)

Any feedback on the xc performance of the thing? the weight of the frame is just about the only thing holding me back from getting a green monster myself. The geometry seems uphill worthy, just the weight of the thing...


----------



## scr1be (May 16, 2005)

i'd hit it. 

very nice.


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Rode one this morning*



zhu said:


> Any feedback on the xc performance of the thing? the weight of the frame is just about the only thing holding me back from getting a green monster myself. The geometry seems uphill worthy, just the weight of the thing...


Rode one this morning on an XC ride for a couple of hours. The bike isn't mine, but I got to swing a leg over for some uphill and such. It pedals great and if your used to pedalling a heavier bike on rides you would be well served on it. My buddies bike is about 36lbs. built very capable. With lighter wheels and maybe fork (DT 6.1DH wheels, 66sl fork) it could be in the lower 30's. He has a swinger 4-way on it with about 100psi. in the chamber and it didn't bounce around at all. I think he is going to lower the SPV to see how supple and efficient the pedaling can be with it lowered. If the geometry is right I'd say go for it. It would make an awesome and very capable trail rig.


----------



## zhu (Sep 28, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that's the input i was looking for. I am left with only one problem, the dealers in europe say no medium bottlerockets until october. Manhattanproject, any comments on the bike's performance? My current bike spec is much like yours with the 36 up front and that's what the bottlerocket will get.


----------



## ryman (May 4, 2004)

Nick's Bottlerocket?

I'm still gonna make it over to the shop someday soon to give the Preston and perhaps if Nick is around a few pedals on his BR


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*Like em Both*



ryman said:


> Nick's Bottlerocket?
> 
> I'm still gonna make it over to the shop someday soon to give the Preston and perhaps if Nick is around a few pedals on his BR


Yeah, its Nick's. I'm jealous. The bike feels really plush and still pedals awesome. With the right build it would be awesome for our area. You could really do anything on it if you don't pedaling around a mid 30lbs. bike. The Preston is nice as well and serves nearly the same purpose. You need to ride them both to determine which one is right for you. I think since you have a Switchblade already that the BR would be a better choice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2006)

wow, beautiful colour, and your camera works good... congrats


----------



## nrs_air (Apr 29, 2006)

I'm surprised nobody commented on the sweetness of your cars too.
Anyway, sick. I used to have a cannondale hardtail that color that looked good too.
Awesomeness.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

that green is sweet


----------



## manhattanprjkt83 (May 31, 2005)

Yo everyone thanks for all the comments on the build rode the bike at snowshoe and hit pretty much everything there this weekend. Incredible bike, look for a full review after i ride snowshoe again all weekend this weekend:


----------



## pvflyer (Dec 7, 2004)

beautiful ride IMO you nail the set up :thumbsup:, have a blast,,,,,,,,


----------

